# dimethicone substitute??



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

I finally made goat milk lotion for the first time yesterday and it turned out wonderful. I got it all packaged up and went to make another batch today and I don't have enough dimethicone for this batch, I have already got all the oils around and pasturized my milk and water. I called lotioncrafters and told them they shorted me instead of sending me 2 lbs of dimethicone, they only sent 1 lb - but that's another story. Anyways, is there anything I can substite for the dimethicone so that I can get this batch made or do I just have to sit back and wait for more to come in. Thanks for any help. Denise


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Denise, go ahead and make the lotion without all the dime, it will be fine..


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Barb for the reply. I guess I will go ahead and make it and get more.


----------

